# Kallie diagnosed with allergies - UPDATED 1-13-07



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'd love to hear from anyone who has dealt with allergies....

Here's what's happening so far. A couple weeks ago I noticed that Kallie's eyes were very red round the rim and she was chewing on one foot a lot. I took her to the vet and he put her on eye drops for a few days and antibiotics for the foot because it had gotten a staph infection on it... I guess from chewing. Her eyes cleared up nicely and she has pretty much stopped chewing the foot.

However, this weekend I noticed that her skin looked very pink and it felt hot to the touch. And she was chewing on herself a lot. She was pulling her hair out, too. So, I took her to the vet today. He spent a long time with us and explained all about allergies to me... sooo much info. He discussed all the options and the possibilities, etc.

So, right now he put her on a low dose of prednisone... 1/2 a tablet twice a day for 3 days, then 1/2 a tablet every day and then 1/2 tablet every other day.

If things don't get better then we have to go to Plan B. But that could be several possibilities.

Her skin didn't get bad until a few days ago and I wonder if it could be from the Pill Pocket that I used to give her the antibiotic. The only things she eats are the Newman's Own kibble and green beans, apple, banana, and lettuce as little pieces when I'm preparing it. She gets no junk doggie food or junkie people food. So, I guess I will try to give only her dog food and give the pred pills without the Pill Pockets. They have some ingredients that could be causing a problem, such as soy. (But boy does she LOVE those Pill Pockets!)

So, it's a wait and see how it goes. Any ideas welcomed!

*UPDATED 1-13-07 at end of current last post.*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor Kallie baby! Maybe it's the antibiotics.....? or did you bathe her in anything different recently?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady has battled allergies for years. Hers are more inhaled allergies than food allergies. If I recall, JMM said that inhalant allergies are more common than food allergies.

My vet suggested I start Lady on fish oil for allergies. It has made a huge difference! Lady used to have to take Zyrtec everyday, but not anymore. 

Dr. Chessie said I could just get the fish oil capsules at the drug store, poke a hole in them and squirt them on her food. Well, I discovered pretty quickly that the hole disappears after the first time and you squirt more fish oil all over yourself and your kitchen than the food!

I get the 3V caps from Revival:

http://www.revivalanimal.com/product.asp?pn=23%2D260

Here's some information about fish oil and allergies:

http://www.judyshealthcafe.com/fishoil.htm


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Poor Kallie baby! Maybe it's the antibiotics.....? or did you bathe her in anything different recently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was at the groomer's about two weeks ago and I did bring a new bottle of Pet Silk. It was a bottle I've had here for probably a year and never used it. We've used Pet Silk before though without problems..... 

Hmmm, that's a good point about the antibiotics but I think the vet thinks the allergy problems were starting back with the red eyes and chewing foot before she started the antibiotics...




> Lady has battled allergies for years. Hers are more inhaled allergies than food allergies. If I recall, JMM said that inhalant allergies are more common than food allergies.
> 
> My vet suggested I start Lady on fish oil for allergies. It has made a huge difference! Lady used to have to take Zyrtec everyday, but not anymore.
> 
> ...


 Yes, that is exactly what my vet said... that 85% of allergies were from something other than food. It's just that nothing has changed around here, to my knowledge... just wonder why this would happen all of a sudden after four years. Thanks so much for the info about the fish oil. I'll check out your link now....


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Daisy has allergies also. The vet started her on prednisone for a few weeks that tapered off then we had her on Benedryl. I still give her Benedryl when she starts looking pink and chewing at herself. I will have to try the fish oil because I don't like the idea of giving her medicine all the time. The vet said that her allergies were likely to be from outside stuff coming in. She was chewing a spot bald on her hind quarter and chewing her paws. We also have a hydrocortisone lotion that we put on the spots she chews.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=283850
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes it can take years for allergies to develop...the body is exposed to the allergen enough times for it to finally build up into a reaction...just like people....i didnt have probs until i was older with my allergies.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Boy does this sound familiar! Jolie has been plagued by allergy-type symptoms since she was a puppy. She would start chewing on her rump, or a leg, and it would quickly turn into a hot spot. I've gotten to where I can recognize the symptoms and stop things from going that far. We've tried everything - special shampoos, benadryl (which makes her hyper), antihistamines, injections, etc. As she's gotten older I've gotten more savvy about taking quick action, but it is a battle every day. My vet suggested that we could do some allergy testing, but since she is nearly 12 it just doesn't really make sense to go through all of that. Jolie eats dog food and boiled chicken and green beans. I think that her scratching is worse the more she is around grass. My parents take her out frequently and I think that makes her worse. Its no fun to deal with......I'm really sorry that Kallie is having problems!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor thing...I hope she feels better. I'm the allergy sufferer in my house and it is no picnic.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Boy does this sound familiar! Jolie has been plagued by allergy-type symptoms since she was a puppy. She would start chewing on her rump, or a leg, and it would quickly turn into a hot spot. I've gotten to where I can recognize the symptoms and stop things from going that far. We've tried everything - special shampoos, benadryl (which makes her hyper), antihistamines, injections, etc. As she's gotten older I've gotten more savvy about taking quick action, but it is a battle every day. My vet suggested that we could do some allergy testing, but since she is nearly 12 it just doesn't really make sense to go through all of that. Jolie eats dog food and boiled chicken and green beans. I think that her scratching is worse the more she is around grass. My parents take her out frequently and I think that makes her worse. Its no fun to deal with......I'm really sorry that Kallie is having problems![/B]


Oh, I didn't realize that Jolie had allergy problems. I'm sorry to hear what you guys are going through.

The thing that makes it scary is that someone who used to work for me had to have her chocolate lab euthanized because of severe allergies. I can't remember all the details now as it was a few years ago but he was under five years old and nothing seemed to help him. He chewed himself raw. They had just had a new baby and I sort of think they weren't on top of his situation, but just remembering that makes me a worrier!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

My old vet told me Paris was too young to be tested or to even have allergies. At the time she was right at a year old but had been having problems since she was about three or four months old. Well, I knew something was wrong and I didn't want her on predisone ALL the time which was pretty much what was happening so I made her an appointment myself to see a vet. dermatologist and had her tested. This was about a year ago. She is pretty much allergic to everything (airborne) except mold. I give her an injection every other week and let me tell you, it has made a world of difference. She rarely chews her feet or scratches anymore and her coat is 110% better than it was. Her allergies really never bothered her eyes but she would get little sores on her tummy which I have discovered is caused by a bacterial infection secondary to the allergies. Her skin gets really pink sometimes, too.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm sorry Kallie has allergies and hope they get under control
and she feels better soon.







Kallie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy has had allergies all his life. I sure hope you are able to get it under control.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't have any advice...but I hope you find answers soon. Hugs to you and Kallie.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Sher, I wish that I knew of something to help Kallie. Please give her a hug for me.







I hope that she gets better soon.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Poor little girl







Im sorry you two are having to go through this , Hugs for you both









[attachment=15826:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww Sher I am sorry to hear this, I sure hope you can get to the source of the allergies, poor Kallie







I don't know much about them but just wanted to wish little Kallie a speedy cure


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sher, am sorry to hear that Kallie is having allergy problems. Zoe is having a time with her allergies too, especially this fall. The vet now has her on Benadryl, which seems to be helping. She had chewed off most of the hair on her front legs but is doing better with the Benadryl. I only give her a l/4 tab each morning and night because she isn't very big ( 4 lbs. 4 oz) and that seems to do the trick.

I hope Kallie is feeling better soon!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a little maltese years ago that had severe allergies. It is no picnic! And the prednesone has its own side effects. I hope little Kallie gets some relief soon. Hugs to you both


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Kallie gets better soon.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Lady has battled allergies for years. Hers are more inhaled allergies than food allergies. If I recall, JMM said that inhalant allergies are more common than food allergies.
> 
> My vet suggested I start Lady on fish oil for allergies. It has made a huge difference! Lady used to have to take Zyrtec everyday, but not anymore.
> 
> ...


 

*Thank you so very much for that info...I guess it is a good thing to every now and then give them a little fish oil...I am sure that it can't hurt them and is very good not only for the allergies but for their hair and skin! What a great piece of information...*

*Marie & Pacino*


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, Sher -- I just saw this about dear Kallie. I'm really sorry -- but hopefully you'll get to the bottom of the problem and be able to deal with it. As always -- trust YOUR instincts -- they are good ones.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*My question would be how much do you give and how often...I just gave him a capsule squirted onto his food and he scoffed it up!! I read about it after this wonderful info and it really is good for them. I just want to make sure that I don't give him too much!*
*Thanks again for this wonderful info!*

*I sure hope Kallie gets the relief that she so deserves...Feel better Kallie!*
*Marie & Pacino*


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about Kallie. I know sometimes it can be hard to get under control, I hope Kallie responds well to the prednisone







Big














to Kallie and her Mom.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Awww Im sorry to hear about Kallies allergies. no advice just hugs


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Sher! So sorry about poor Kallie. I hope she feels better soon. Don't have a lot to offer, but had a Chihuahua once with mild allergies and gave him 1 Benadryl capsule on occasion. 

Baxter and Wally send her HUGS!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are a couple more articles on the benefits of fish oil:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=666

http://www.preciouspets.org/newsletters/ar...sh-oil-pets.htm

I know fall is a bad time for allergies. I've had to start Lady on her Zyrtec again because she has been chewing herself and her blood sugar has been all over the place. Poor thing can't get outside because of my accident so I don't know how it could be airborne allergies, though.

I pray its not her food. She's been on Innova's Evo for a year and a half now, plenty of time to build up allergens, but I dread changing her food because of the diabetes. She has done so well on Evo. All the hypoallergenic foods have such a high carb content.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Here are a couple more articles on the benefits of fish oil:
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=666
> 
> ...


Marj, I'm sorry to hear about Lady's allergies flaring up. I'm thinking that maybe outside stuff gets in the house from people opening up the door and from spaces around windows, etc. I sure hope it isn't her food and that things get back to normal soon!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She does really well on Zyrtec, fortunately. She can't take the normal veterinary antihistamines because of her seizure drugs.

With Lady, if it's not one thing, it's another! And if things go slightly out of wack, her blood sugar skyrockets.

High maintenance girl!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope both Kallie and Lady will be better soon


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Marj, one of the things Paris is allergic to is dust mites (and god knows my house is NOT spotless).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady's blood sugar was 168 right before her meal and insulin shot this evening, exactly where it should be (100-200 is where they like to keep diabetic dogs), so allergies must have been the reason for the high numbers recently. Looks like Zyrtec did the trick, thank heavens!

Any stress on her system causes her sugar to skyrocket - a uti, a flare up of her arthritis, etc. It's always a trick to try to figure out what is casuing it and get it back down to normal. Organ damage occurs when blood sugar stays high, especially to the eyes in dogs. Some people report their dogs going blind almost overnight. Plus, they can go into ketoacidosis which can be fatal. I almost lost her to that once about a year after she was diagnosed with diabetes.

Lady's been a diabetic for nearly 5 years now and she really keeps me on my toes!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

What a dreadful thing for Kallie to have to have. Seems like allergies are getting worst these days for all of us


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I hope you find something that works for you and Kallie. Harley itched way too much until I swtiched her food, but from what I just read on this thread I just got lucky on that, I had no idea 85%of allergies are not caused by food.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gentle hugs to our little Kallie


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Kallie's allergies.
















When a Malt chews on its' feet does it always mean it has allergies??? Tango chews on his feet at night right before we go to sleep. It makes me crazy!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Sher, I'm sorry little Kallie has allergies. I don't have any experience with this in dogs but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Sher -- just looking for an update on little Kallie. Have things improved any yet or is it too soon to tell? Sure am thinking of her -- and YOU.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey was never formally diagnosed for allergies but I know he's got something. just a few days ago we went to the vet because of his sneezing and he said he has allergy to this dry weather right now. he said I can get over the counter human Chlorpheniramine ( which I never saw before over the counter and I haven't looked yet) I googled it just now







Chlorpheniramine it's a antihistamine.

He chews on his paws and sometimes it's more than other times. I know for sure it has to do with walking on grass and the weather. in some seasons he doesn't do it at all. 

I sure hope Kallie's allergy gets better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hi Sher -- just looking for an update on little Kallie. Have things improved any yet or is it too soon to tell? Sure am thinking of her -- and YOU.[/B]


Hi, well the prednisone has definitely helped. She hardly is chewing at all. But starting today I'll be weaning her off the pred and giving it every other day. I wonder what will happen after she is off it. The fish oil caps will probably be tried, as well. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm glad to here she is doing a bit better. chelsey has allergies as well I noticed it when we moved to the new home. One week her face was white a snow and then three days later red all over and her front paws as well .
We moved to a woodlot area .. and I'm sure it is related to the polien . The more she ran around in the woods the worse it got. Now that it is colder her paw are no longer red and the red near her eyes are nearly gone. 
I hope your puppy gets better soon.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Hi, well the prednisone has definitely helped. She hardly is chewing at all. But starting today I'll be weaning her off the pred and giving it every other day. I wonder what will happen after she is off it. The fish oil caps will probably be tried, as well. Thanks for asking![/B]


risking the possibility of looking foolish for not seeing this soon enough to reply to it in a decent amount of time.....

i just wanted to say i'm glad she's doing better...and i hope she continues to do so.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry, i have no clue about alergies but i'll pray that it gets all better soon


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I haven't been able to read the entire thread, so, forgive me if I'm repeating already provided information.

My Giorgio is one of those highly allergic dogs. It's why he lost both his inner ears to total ablations and STILL scratches the flaps.

I gave up on jumping through all the hoops for alternate food choices, supplements, etc., and I keep Giorgio on Benadryl now, twice a day.

Life is just too complex for me and I guess I chose the easy fix, changed his diet to non-meat protein food (IVD Vegetarian) and Benadryl twice a day.

I never did find a veterinary allergy specialist, or the articles in the JVMA about a tendancy for small fluffy white dogs (various breeds) to be allergic to all meat protein, but, it's out there somewhere according to my veterinarians.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm behind on threads... sorry for the late response...









I had allergy issues with Kodie... and he now doesnt have any problems. I used the fish oil, washed kodie less, and changed his diet to IVD rabbit and potato. Kodie used to lick his legs ALOT and have fakes on his skin... hes skin color also looked extra pink at times. 

Every dog's allergies I would say are different... but I do think the fish oil helps... especially after baths...







the IVD diet I think also helps... just my 2 cents.









I'm glad to see Kallie is getting better


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So sorry for this late response. My late Ivory had allergies and hers were worse depending on the season, fall and spring. However she had a mild case of lux. patellas so she could not take pred. I found that keeping her feet clean and dry after going outside even just for a walk on the sidewalk helped. We used an oatmeal shampoo and kept a cream and a spray around to keep any thing else from bothering her. Our vet gave us dermacool spray, it worked great for topical stuff, feet and skin. Good luck.
Aimee


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Our first Maltese had allergies. He started chewing his paw, and it moved from there. I fooled around with his vet for several years. The dog was on steroids, allergy shots and, frankly, I can't remember what else, before I took him to an allergy specialist. If you have one in your area, I highly recommend that you take Kallie to one. He cleared up all the problems with medications and found it was a food allergy. He put Bubba on a venison and potato diet, and he cleared up within a month. The problem was that the steriods had affected his health, and he died at an early age of heart failure. It was so sad. My best recommendation is to get Kallie right away to a specialist. Sometimes our regular vets just don't know enough to figure it all out. Good luck. I am so sorry to hear about the problems.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Prednisone; has its uses and drawbacks. My personal veterinarian would only put Giorgio on it for some immediate relief and only for a short course, no more than a week (with tapering off).

Bathing! There are so many really wonderful shampoos to try. I've used Allermyl forever now and it is terrific. Then there are some that are more soothing. It's in the bathroom and I forget the name. BBL with more info.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Prednisone; has its uses and drawbacks. My personal veterinarian would only put Giorgio on it for some immediate relief and only for a short course, no more than a week (with tapering off).
> 
> Bathing! There are so many really wonderful shampoos to try. I've used Allermyl forever now and it is terrific. Then there are some that are more soothing. It's in the bathroom and I forget the name. BBL with more info.[/B]


Thanks, I love to find out where to get the Allermyl shampoo. Kallie is at grooming right now and the groomer is using something the vet recommended... so we'll see. But I'm not sure how his choice will be with Malt hair and matting, etc. Yes, she was on a short course of pred with 1/2 of a pill twice a day for 3 days and then 1/2 pill once a day for 3 days and then every other day.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

A couple of things:

Do not use tea tree oil or products that contain it. Many allergic dogs are sensitive to it to the point of ending up in the ER.

Get Allermyl or Histacalm here:

http://www.entirelypets.com/hish16.html

I have even used Allermyl on my own hair LOL. It's very liquid, very gentle.

Note that the Histacalm contains antihistamine and when it is used, don't give oral antihistamine that day.



> HISTACALM® antihistaminic emollient anti-itch shampoo
> 
> Indications: HISTACALM® antihistaminic emollient anti-itch shampoo provides temporary relief of itching associated with sensitive skin. HISTACALM® Shampoo contains both diphenhydramine hydrochloride, an antihistamine that stops the itch, and colloidal oatmeal, to cleanse and soothe irritated skin.
> 
> Dosage and Administration: Shake well before using. Wet the hair coat and gently massage in HISTACALM®. Lather freely and rinse. Repeat and allow the lather to remain on the hair and skin for 5-10 minutes; then rinse. May be used once a day or as directed by a veterinarian. If the condition persists, discontinue use of the product and consult a veterinarian.[/B]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> A couple of things:
> 
> Do not use tea tree oil or products that contain it. Many allergic dogs are sensitive to it to the point of ending up in the ER.
> 
> ...





> HISTACALM® antihistaminic emollient anti-itch shampoo
> 
> Indications: HISTACALM® antihistaminic emollient anti-itch shampoo provides temporary relief of itching associated with sensitive skin. HISTACALM® Shampoo contains both diphenhydramine hydrochloride, an antihistamine that stops the itch, and colloidal oatmeal, to cleanse and soothe irritated skin.
> 
> Dosage and Administration: Shake well before using. Wet the hair coat and gently massage in HISTACALM®. Lather freely and rinse. Repeat and allow the lather to remain on the hair and skin for 5-10 minutes; then rinse. May be used once a day or as directed by a veterinarian. If the condition persists, discontinue use of the product and consult a veterinarian.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks so very much for the info and the info on tea tree oil. I had no idea... I know it is used a lot in natural-type products so I'll be on the lookout for it and avoid.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

the other thing about tea tree oil is, if anyone reading this has cats, it is positively TOXIC for them because they absorb easily through their thin membrane of skin.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

How is your baby doing now?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> How is your baby doing now?[/B]


Hi Chelsey.... I think she is doing better. I stopped the pred about 4 days ago. She is not scratching and chewing all the time now. It seems like when we go to bed she'll start chewing her foot. I'm going to take her for a re-check soon and want to start her on the fish oil, also.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> the other thing about tea tree oil is, if anyone reading this has cats, it is positively TOXIC for them because they absorb easily through their thin membrane of skin.[/B]



My late Sandi cat would go NUTS when I used Paul Mitchell T-Tree on my hair. She would dig and claw at my hair, it was so wierd. I had no idea that the tea tree oil was toxic. She would also react weird to menthol smells.

Big hugs to Kallie.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh I'm so glad to here she is doing better. 

Do they sleep with you.? Do you think she could also be having a reaction to the bedding, since it's only at night time now.

Or maybe its become a comfort habbit. ( I hope not)

Any I'm glad to know she is doing a lot better.

Maybe I should start Chelsey on the fish oil in spring. She seems to be ok in winter time How do you use it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Oh I'm so glad to here she is doing better.
> 
> Do they sleep with you.? Do you think she could also be having a reaction to the bedding, since it's only at night time now.
> 
> ...


Actually I was thinking it could be my pillows, so I ordered new ones from QVC and they should be here this week. They are supposedly "hyper cleaned" and hypoallergenic. So I'll see if that helps. And like you say, it's also likely that it is a habit/comfort thing, too!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Hope Kallie is doing better!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh, poor Kallie! I'm sorry you are going through this.

I have no advice, unfortunately. But I do know some about prednisone (it's a steroid, anti-inflamatory) from my kids having to take it in the past. It's some potent stuff--be careful (yes, the voice of paranoia speaking) and watch for agressive behavior or hyperactivity/manic behavor. When one of my kids took it she was sooooo nasty. Another friend of mine, her son took it recently and he didn't sleep for 3 days he was so hyper and they switched him to something else. 

Gotta run but will check in on you later...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Sending out good wishes for Kallie























Right now we are trying to figure out what my grandkids are allergic to as each on different occassions get red splotches that move around the body for a couple days sometimes.... then dissappear....come back later. 

Allergies....can be such a darn puzzle.










(((((((Sher))))))) ((((((((Kallie))))))))))


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Something else I thought of...are dogs ever allergic to dust mites? I'm severely allergic to them and have to have everything on my bed encased in allergy-protection coverings--and you do get what you pay for with those things--the highest quality ones are impossible to find in regular stores--I buy ours online and they often come w/ 20 yr warranty. If you need more info, let me know. There's a whole lifestyle/houhold change that has to happen to dust-mite proof your house, but most important are the areas and surfaces where you sleep.

I'm also allergic to fragrance. Everything I put on me is purfume and dye free. I've got sensitive skin and am eczema prone as well. It sounds like a lot, but once you get on top of it, it's not difficult to manage.

Let me know if you want more info. Thinking of you


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Something else I thought of...are dogs ever allergic to dust mites? I'm severely allergic to them and have to have everything on my bed encased in allergy-protection coverings--and you do get what you pay for with those things--the highest quality ones are impossible to find in regular stores--I buy ours online and they often come w/ 20 yr warranty. If you need more info, let me know. There's a whole lifestyle/houhold change that has to happen to dust-mite proof your house, but most important are the areas and surfaces where you sleep.
> 
> I'm also allergic to fragrance. Everything I put on me is purfume and dye free. I've got sensitive skin and am eczema prone as well. It sounds like a lot, but once you get on top of it, it's not difficult to manage.
> 
> ...


Hi, ... great minds think alike!







I have been thinking about the potential of dust mites being the problem and my new pillows just now arrived this evening. QVC says they are good for people with allergies... so we'll see. I have allergies, too, but using Nasonex has helped me a lot. 

I have shutters in my bedroom instead of curtains, a leather chair instead of fabric, and laminate flooring and an area rug instead of wall to wall to help with allergins but that is just the first step. I'll need to move to phase II like you say with encasing everything if it appears that this is her problem. 

The vet said he could send her blood off to be tested to see what she is allergic to. I'm thinking of going ahead and doing that.

Thanks so much for your thoughts on this!!









P.S. My cousin owns a pharmaceutical company that specializes in products for eczema... I can PM you the info if you like. From what I understand, they really help! They are available by prescription only.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Carole you are right. Allergies are a puzzle. For two years in a row, I had hives appearing on both sides of my body (looked like red blotches). It started end of April and stoped in November. The next year it started in June and went away again in November. The funny thing is, they appeared in the morning when I got up, went away during the day and were gone completely in the evening. No itching. Dermatologist was bafled. This year nothing until after my surgery in August. One morning they came out in force. Boy, did I have blotches. Glad they were not itching. It took them 2 days to go completely away. Since then, nothing. And I still don't know what is triggering it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

K/C I am wondering if you can see something in the blood. I had a complete blood panel done the first year this happened to me. There was absolutely no indication in my blood. Zilch. My blood panel was perfect. I had a biopsy done on one of the blotches because I did not believe the dermatologist and the doctor who said they were hives. Well it came back as hives. Dermatologist sent me to an "expert" at Baylor College of Medicine. I spend close to 200 bucks to be told "if the patient does not tell us to what he is allergic to, we cannot know". Excuse me, if I know to what, I don't need a doctor. I just take the "what" away. A dermatologist run a skin test on my late lhasa. He was allergic to everything but food.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Carole,

They might be allergic to tomatoes or eggs , this use to happen to me as a child
I eventually grow out of it and then when I was 16 it came back again.. red dots and they iched like chichen pocks but no pump.. It drove me nuts . I still can only have max two eggs a week. I'm ok with tomatoes now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> K/C I am wondering if you can see something in the blood. I had a complete blood panel done the first year this happened to me. There was absolutely no indication in my blood. Zilch. My blood panel was perfect. I had a biopsy done on one of the blotches because I did not believe the dermatologist and the doctor who said they were hives. Well it came back as hives. Dermatologist sent me to an "expert" at Baylor College of Medicine. I spend close to 200 bucks to be told "if the patient does not tell us to what he is allergic to, we cannot know". Excuse me, if I know to what, I don't need a doctor. I just take the "what" away. A dermatologist run a skin test on my late lhasa. He was allergic to everything but food.[/B]


Hi, my vet had told me that they now have a blood test that can tell what the dog is allergic to.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey, if my hives ever return I will go to the Vet to have a blood test


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, dogs can be allergic to dust mites. Paris is. As to the blood test for allergies, I don't think it is as accurate as the actual skin test. (or at least that was what I was told when I had Paris tested a little over a year ago)

The actual skin test does not hurt them. The derm. vet I use gave her something before the test...don't remember what it was but he said it would calm her down and she wouldn't remember it. She pretty much just layed there during the whole thing. Never once did she act like she was hurting. If Kallie doesn't get any better, you may want to think about having this done. I know the shots I give Paris have really brought her allergies under control and she is sooo much better.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I hope that Kallie is better today.







I am also an allergy sufferer so I replaced all of my carpet with hardwood flooring and all of the drapes with plantation shutters. Please keep us informed on how she is doing and what the blood work shows. Bijou chews on his foot some times and I give him a rawhide chew stick to replace his foot so I think that his chewing is done out of boredom and not allergies.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

SO, Kallie's allergies took a turn for the worst. The area around her anus got very red and swollen. I took her to the vet today and he said there were pustules there and he gave her a cortisone shot and Keflex as there is staph there, too. 

He said we'll see how she does in two weeks and then possibly look to change her food. 

A lot of fur on her left flank is gone and she just seems uncomfortable to me. She still plays and is active but she's not 100%, I don't think.

I'm going to try vacuuming every day (UGH!!) and see if that helps. Also, I finally ordered the fish oil today. I wanted my vet to make sure what I was getting was OK. I wanted pure oil... no mercury or PCBs and yet not highly processed. I buy my fish from Vital Choice and they also sell fish oil. The vet said there wasn't a standard dose but he guessed at an amount for her... 250 mg... (1/2 of the 500 mg. softgels). 

http://www.vitalchoice.com/shop/shop2.cfm?category=19

So, we'll see how it goes. I really hate seeing her like this.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I'm behind on threads... sorry for the late response...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our Maltese before Coco, Bubba, had horrible allergies, and he lost his hearing because of them. The doctor put him on IVD venison and potato. Of course, we had to keep Dixie on the same food, so that Bubba wouldn't get into any other food. The only treat he was allowed was a baked potato. If he somehow got a treat of any kind, he would start the chewing again. I feel sure that the steriod medication he was on before seeing the allergy specialist Vet was the cause of his early death. Please be very careful of the steriod route. If I ever see a problem with Coco, I am off to the specialist first thing. I had no idea that there were Vets who specialized in different doggie problems, but there are.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=289182
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info. Oh, yes... we will definitely not be on a steriod long term. The vet felt that we needed to break the itch cycle. I feed Kallie and Catcher separately... he gets fed in his play pen... still... after all these years. This way they can each eat in peace and not worry what the other is doing. So at least I could keep Catcher on the Newman's Own. 

I do trust my vet on this. He has been practicing for 20 years and he is just an amazing guy. I know that if he felt we should go elsewhere, he would tell us. I think we're on a "wait and see" right now until after Christmas. We do have a specialty clinic here in town and I know my vet uses them, so I am willing to try that if he feels that is our next step. Thank you again for sharing your experience.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I feel your pain. Lady has terrible allergies, mostly inhaled, although I did switch her to a venison based food recently to help with her chewing herself. (I still think it might be obessive/compulsive, though, since it all started when she was being boarded after my accident.)

I give her fish oil as suggested by my vet. I had no luck with the regular fish oil capsules as once you poke a hole in them, the hole disappears after the first time. In other words, every time you squirt, you squirt blind and I got more on me and the kitchen walls than on her food! I get the 3V Caps nows as they are the proper dosage for dogs. I get the one for small dogs and it says to give one 670 mg capsule per day. For me, this works best because I am not guesing at how much she is actually getting.

http://www.revivalanimal.com/product.asp?pn=23%2D260

Lady also gets 1/4 Zyrtec tablet daily.

Vacuuming every day might be a real pain. How about an air purifier? I also have allergies and I have one larger whole house one and a small one for my bedroom. I also use the Filtrete filters for allergens. All this seems to help Lady and it sure keeps your house cleaner and less dusty!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I'd love to hear from anyone who has dealt with allergies....
> 
> Here's what's happening so far. A couple weeks ago I noticed that Kallie's eyes were very red round the rim and she was chewing on one foot a lot. I took her to the vet and he put her on eye drops for a few days and antibiotics for the foot because it had gotten a staph infection on it... I guess from chewing. Her eyes cleared up nicely and she has pretty much stopped chewing the foot.
> 
> ...


awwww







Poor lil Kallie








I have never been through this with my dogs before so I am no good at giving any furthur info, but just wanted to say that I hope she gets better soon









Kat


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I feel your pain. Lady has terrible allergies, mostly inhaled, although I did switch her to a venison based food recently to help with her chewing herself. (I still think it might be obessive/compulsive, though, since it all started when she was being boarded after my accident.)
> 
> I give her fish oil as suggested by my vet. I had no luck with the regular fish oil capsules as once you poke a hole in them, the hole disappears after the first time. In other words, every time you squirt, you squirt blind and I got more on me and the kitchen walls than on her food! I get the 3V Caps nows as they are the proper dosage for dogs. I get the one for small dogs and it says to give one 670 mg capsule per day. For me, this works best because I am not guesing at how much she is actually getting.
> 
> ...


Hi, this is indeed a pain to deal with. I've used the Filtrate filters for many years and I've tried air purifiers. I keep reading about the ozone or something that they emit.. not sure I have the right term. But when I read the reviews I hear good and bad. Is yours something that is part of your heating/cooling system? I recently got new pillows for the bed and for their crates but that didn't help at all. 

The only thing that concerns me about the 3V caps is the source of the fish oil. Since I don't eat meat, I eat a ton of fish, mainly salmon and I try to buy the purest because of all the contaminants in fish these days. So, it concerns me that the fish oil used in these capsules may have mercury or PCBs in them. I do love the idea of having a capsule that is dosed properly and not have to squirt something on her food. And it may be such a small amount of fish oil that it may not matter.

Do you have any info on the purity of the fish oil used? I just skimmed the Revival site and really need to spend some time on it. But I'll have to do it later as I'm home this afternoon and I think it is time for a nap!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

3V caps are made by DVM Pharmaceuticals, Inc. They have a "contact" option on their website so maybe you could find out more about the purity of the oil.

http://www.dvmpharmaceuticals.com/home.html

The ingredients listed on my bottle are:

Fish Oil
Cod Liver oil
Gelatin
Glycerin 
water

EPA (eicsapentaenoic acid)
DHA (docsahexanoic acid)

I just have stand alone air purifiers. I have never heard anything negative about them. When I was dx with adult onset allergies a few years ago, they and filtrete filters were recommended.

Did you get the special covers for the pillows?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Sher, I am so sorry poor Kallie is having such allergy problems, I really hope you can get to the bottom of it soon and she can be treated for whatever it is she is allergic to.
Great big hugs to Kallie














and one for Catcher too


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry kallies allergies are getting worse, I hope he medication works and they find out what she is actually allergic to.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sher, I'm so sorry to hear that dear Kallie is suffering. I hope your vet can pinpoint and treat this soon. 

Give her a hug from Bonnie and me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> 3V caps are made by DVM Pharmaceuticals, Inc. They have a "contact" option on their website so maybe you could find out more about the purity of the oil.
> 
> http://www.dvmpharmaceuticals.com/home.html
> 
> ...


Ooops no I didn't get the special covers... Thanks for the reminder!!! I'll get some! Maybe mattress covers, too. 

The only thing I worry about on the oil is where did the fish oil come from, etc. I know I am particularly neurotic over it... I am that way with my food, too....I'm one of those who reads the ingredients of every thing I buy!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sher, I am so sorry that poor little Kallie is having such a rough go of it. I suffer allergies of all kinds...food, airborne, animal, you name it and I'm allergic to it...except peanuts. I have read the pros and cons of all the air cleaners, and we settled on the sharper image Ionic Breeze. I have several in my home and they seem to do a good job. In the spring, the fins basically become green from pollen. The only bad thing is that you do have to clean the fins rather than throw them away. I wish they made a disposable system. I did have a hepa air purifier in my bedroom, but honestly that didn't pick up as much stuff. I also had the HVAC company install an electrostatic precipitator on my air handlers. You just pop out the unit and run it through the dishwasher. I couldn't tell you what brand other than the Lenox dealer installed it. It might not be made by Lenox though. I know you really like Newman's Own brand of dog food. I've been using Natural Balance and that claims to be an "allergy formula". My vet said that you should stick to a food with no additives (other than nutritional). Natural Balance has a single source of protein and single source of carbs. One thing I've noticed about V'doggie, since she's started on it she no longer rubs her head on the floor trying to scratch her ears. She also has virtually no tear staining. I don't know if there is a relationship between the food and less irritation, but it seems to be working for us. I hope Kallie feels better.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I thought I'd update since it may help others with a similar problem. KNOCK ON WOOD, Kallie is doing really well! As you may recall, she had a cortisone injection about a month ago and she still is doing great. She doesn't scratch at all. She does chew her feet, but not all the time... just mainly at night in bed. 

Unfortunately, I'm not sure what has caused things to be going so well, since I've made more than one change. One is that I am vacuuming more.. a couple times a week. I have a Dyson and now that I am vacuuming more, I can see in the container that it isn't picking up nearly as much each time, so I feel like the carpet is pretty clean most of the time.

I started giving her fish oil. Vital Choice Fish Oil 

I was using the fish oil gelcaps but noticed (finally) that they do have liquid (bottom of the page), so once I start using that, it'll be easier. She totally LOVES the fish oil. She only gets a tiny amount, but licks her food plate over and over to get every last drop of the oil.

AND she hasn't been outside in the patio/grass area, just in case she is allergic to grass. She loves it out there, so I really feel guilty about it. I'm going out of town on a business trip for a few days starting tomorrow







and I wanted her to be doing well, while the pet sitter is here, so I hope to try letting her back out out to the patio when I return. And then if the itching doesn't start again, we can go back to being outside more.

I sure hope this trend continues... she is really like a different dog right now....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWWW Sher,
I really hope Kallie continues to do well, I know how frustrating it must be..
Sending good wishes to Kallie










ANDREA~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

So glad to hear the good news, Sher -- you've really worked hard to get to this point. Hope all goes well while you're out of town.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear that little Kallie is doing better. Guess this means you're going to have to continue the heavy duty vaccuuming...














I'm sure glad Bonnie doesn't have allergies!









Give her a sugar kiss from me and Bonnie.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

That's such great news


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sher I'm glad Kallie is doing better, I just wanted you to know that I hope you have a safe trip, I'll miss ya.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Sher,*



*Im sorry Kallie has these allergies. Sometimes Chloe chews at her paws and when I look between her pads I can see 'scabby flakes of skin' - the vet said we have no idea what causes it but I bathe Chloe's feet in Malaseb .*



*I wash her paws and then leave the stuff on for 10 minutes _ yes you have to stand around watching them - I release the water in the bath so it doesnt wash away.*



*After 10 minutes I then rinse off well and dry thoroughly.*



*Now I too have a Dyson vacuum cleaner. Oh boy does that pick up 'everything' - I wouldnt believe that my place could be so yukky!!*



*I also use it to vacuum the bed. When I put the sheets into the wash, I 'air' the bed, then I vacuum the matress for those 'dust mites' uggggg.*



*I also wash all Chloe's blankets and towels and sheets and toys - everything - in hot water with some disinfectant.*



*Her paws are worse in summer time.*



*Does Kallie go out on grass?? That can be the worse offender of the lot.*



*I hope this helps??*



*Sending lots of hugs and gentle tail wags*



*Dede and a slowly recovering little sausage*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *Sher,*
> 
> *Im sorry Kallie has these allergies. Sometimes Chloe chews at her paws and when I look between her pads I can see 'scabby flakes of skin' - the vet said we have no idea what causes it but I bathe Chloe's feet in Malaseb .*
> 
> ...


Dede, she used to go out in a grassy area that surrounds my patio but she hasn't been out there in a month as I was wanting to see if the grass could be the problem. She loves it out there so much that I hate to deprive her. I'm going to let her out there later in the week and see how it goes. If it is the grass that is causing her problems, I will remove it and add more mulch. I put the grass in solely for the purpose of my Malts being able to enjoy being in the grass, etc. I don't mind getting rid of it... it's a pain for my yard people to mow such a small area and and I have to remember to unlock the gate for them.. so anyway, if the grass is a problem.... it'll be gone!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Sher,

I did not see this before as I was not really on when you posted it....but am glad I saw it now.

As you know my Teddy has allergies to both Chicken and Beef and until very recently that was it....but he started on day sitting by my door and biting his paws...I imediately thought that something must have come in on our shoes... a spider or something. 

I kept my eye on him and he did not touch the area again after we got it cleared up. Until it happened again. Just like before he started while he was at the door....well now I really started watching him...and what I realized was happening was that it was only happening when my daughter came in from work. She has a habit of taking her shoes off and leaving them by the door and just this past week I asked her if she could be bringing something in from the floors at work.

Well, it turns out that all the people at work are having problems and think there is something at work that is making them all sick. My daughter said it is mold to there eyes..but she does work in a pharmacy so I am not sure what might be falling and getting on her shoes. 

So, we have picked up her shoes and Teddy will never again be near them....and we are now trying to get her store to be aware of the problem..we may have to call the DEP to check it out if the company won't.

So, is there new carpets in your work....or something that you may have brought in from your work.

Just a thought.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am pleased to hear Kallie is doing so much better!!







I bet the fish oil will be great for her coat!Keep up the good work! Shame about the extra vacumming though


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

So glad to hear Kallie is doing so well! The fish oil has really helped Zoe too









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

So glad Kallie is doing so well! Anxious to see if the grass bothers her. I sure hope not.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad Kallie is doing so much better! It is just awful to watch them feel so miserable..and compounded when you're not sure what is the cause!! Hope things continue to improve!


----------

